# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Accomadation Reccommendations - First timers

## SriJah

Hello,

Dies anyone have any recommendations for a reasonable priced Villa or Hotel room for two people in April in Treasure Beach.  Was thinking of no more than 150 USD a night.  I would prefer a bit cheaper as I am Canadian and the exchange rate is terrible.

I've looked at Jake's, Treasure Beach Hotel, and Sunset Resort.  I think Jake's may be sold out ...

Seriously considering Kudeyah, but my wife is timid around dogs. But that place looks fantastic.  

Two years ago we stayed in Negril at Country Country and Catcha and enjoyed them both.  Looking for a more laid back vacation this time with less hustle ...

I would like to be close enough to walk to restaurants/bars and on or near a beach.  We are pretty chill and like to enjoy the local food and herbs.

Thanks,
Jake

----------


## Beefer

Katamah! Great location, people and value. Stayed there in January.

----------


## hey_mon

Katamah is lovely.  Great vibe and very central to everything.  Sunset Resort has some great rooms and breakfast can be included, also very central with a nice pool and view of the bay.  Treasure BeachHotel is also a propertywe have visited.  There is something for every budget and preference in Treasure Beach.

----------


## SriJah

Booked Mar Blue Villa for 5 nights and 4 nights at Kudeyha.  Arriving April 26th!  Can't wait!

----------


## rjonsun

negrilonestop has Treasure Beach Hotel listed at $138 per night including taxes starting April 16th.  Also, stay for 5 nights, pay for 4, so net cost about $110 per night.
Regards,
Bob

----------

